# Image problem with multimedia projector...



## RobZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought a home and it has a projector and screen in the entertainment room. The projector was working fine for a few days but now the image looks like it is split picture and a red offset shadow of the images.
Any ideas?
This is new to me and I have no idea what to do about it...

Would love some help :/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Shack!

Once you have posted 5 times (just use our post padding thread)you can post a picture of what the image looks like. A picture is worth a thousand words and would be very helpful.
Is the projector new and is it permanently mounted or is it portable?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you know the make and model? Hopefully the previous owner left a manual behind, or you can just read it off the projector.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Also let us know how it's connected to your receiver or image source. I assume it's a three cable component connection, but if otherwise, that's pertinent also. What source are you using it with that shows the problem (DVD player, HD receiver, etc.)?


----------



## RobZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

the projector is a Proxima Dp6155. The sources are being used is a non HD TV receiver and also a lap top.

The bulb has 1053 hours on it and it is rated for 2000 hours.

The image colors problems show up right away on the default proxima home screen. I have attached a photo of the image with the color issue.









Let me know if there is anything I can do


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

From your photo, it looks like something has shifted in the green optical path, inside your projector. You mentioned that this happened spontaneously? Did the projector get any kind of a blow or shock? In any case, something in that optical path appears to have moved causing the mis-registration you're seeing. I wouldn't think it's an electronic problem, being that the default screen also shows the defect, but I could be wrong.

Do you have any registration (convergence) menus that you can bring up? Usually registration is fixed in the newer projectors, but if you have a menu, something could have happened that would cause this and you might be able to make adjustments in the green horizontal registration to fix it.

Short a menu to address the problem, you probably need to contact the manufacture, but a repair might cost more than a new projector (unless you find someone knowledgeable in projector innerts). This page from Projector Central might be of use to you:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Proxima-DP6155.htm

Sorry there's no better news.

If you use your projector for Home Theater and do decide to replace it, I would recommend a projector designed for HD rather than an AV projector (the Proxima). The HD projector will provide much improved performance over an AV projector and prices have come down on some very good HD projectors lately. You did mention a lap-top though so if your main use is displaying lap-top images, an AV projector is best.


----------



## RobZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info :hissyfit:

I will bring it in to a shop down the road. If they can help great. If not....:crying: The projector will come out...
Either way I am going to have a heart to heart :boxer: with the previous owner who sold it to me

Cheers.


----------

